

Japanese Teen Arrested for Wii-Modding Software - hastur
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2012/07/japan-wii-mod-arrest/

======
hastur
Apparently, after failing to present any valuable innovation since the
original Wii, Nintendo has a death wish. (i.e. They invite the fate of Sony,
which received a very painful blow from Anonymous for chasing GeoHotz, the PS3
hacker.)

